

Ask HN: Self-Funded One-Person Business (Website or Software) - jsmartonly

Where can I find a list of successful self-funded one-person businesses for inspiration?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
GFischer
Are you asking for bootstrappers or serial enterpreneurs?

Gabriel Weinberg is an oft-quoted example, but he had money from his prior
startup:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DuckDuckGo>

~~~
jsmartonly
GFischer: duckduckgo is a good example, and I like his blog
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/>

------
drewrv
[http://www.softwarebyrob.com/micropreneur-academy-product-
sh...](http://www.softwarebyrob.com/micropreneur-academy-product-showcase/)

~~~
jsmartonly
drwerv, thanks!

------
dangrossman
Check out the HN profiles of people that make interesting comments. You'll
start to notice a whole lot of self-funded one-person businesses in there.

~~~
jsmartonly
dangrossman, that is true. I thought it would be nice to have a place putting
them together.

------
sixQuarks
What are you thinking about doing?

~~~
jsmartonly
sixQuarks, I am just looking for some successful stories for inspiration.

------
steventruong
I believe Instagram is one

~~~
jsmartonly
steventruong, thanks! pinboard.in is a good one too.

